# Poughkeepsie reptile expo



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

First time going. Figure I'll check it out. Has anybody else been to the previous ones?

Home

Just tested the link, it works.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Never heard anything about this. Sounds good. There's at least one PDF vendor there.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Never heard of it. I'll be away, but may try to vend at the next one. Any idea how frequent the shows are?
J


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Never heard anything about this. Sounds good. There's at least one PDF vendor there.


Chris,

Who is the PDF vendor?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I went for the first time in September. Nice show, not a lot of frogs but not a lot of junk either. I will be vending (my first time) at this show . It's a nice, smaller sized show about have the size of White Plains?? Tim Heath will be there vending frogs. I think the show is twice a year now, but that my change. I'll be promoting my custom viv buiness, but will also be selling vivs,manzanita branches, ff's and a few frogs and HVT t-shirts.. 

Come buy and say hi! Always up for trades.

Eric
Hudson Valley Terrariums
www.hvtviv.com (new site up any day now)


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea tim Heath is vending. I'm looking for a hexagon tank btw.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Is anybody going to this show who has leaf litter?


----------

